# Raina had quads



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Better Blues JD Right as Rain had quads today, 3 bucks and 1 doe. Our first set of quads here at Honey Hollow! All are doing well. The last buckling is only 1 lb 8 oz!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

STEPH!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awwww they were tiny, huh? Or just the one was?
No wonder I haven't seen you online lately  HAHA! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope all are well, still!!  I bet you are just tickled ... BLUE and pink! :ROFL: YAY!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

And all of them are ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!
And NOT one of them looks like their daddy!

Raina didn't wait for me...by the time I got there, she had them out! And...the littlest is TINY, I have never seen a baby goat so little  


Steph...you did great too....sorry I missed it :hug:


Mandy better wait for me!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Steph!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:leap: CONGRATS!! :leap: 

Now where are the pics so we can :drool:  :lovey: :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes...Steph, you know that those babies need to be seen!!! Especially since each of them are so DIFFERENT....and not B/W!

If you want, you can email pics to me and I'll post them :wink:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Steph - how dare you not post pics yet???  
Hey...now you have your own 'midget' goat  

Hope all is well, and CONGRATS on the babies!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

:stars: :wahoo: 
*CONGRATS*
Suellen


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the group-wonderful! :stars:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! You've got us on the edge of our seats!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies. :stars:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats! Now where are those pics?!


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Raina had quads **PICTURE added***

I hope this worked. Here's a picture of Raina and her quads. http://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad13 ... CN8495.jpg

There are pictures added to our website too. They are under Photos and Raina.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww HOW ADORABLE!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW they are adorable.  Is the last buck the dark one? WOW they are all so small compared to my babies. :wahoo:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ahhhhh they are so cute! That little one wants to come live with me... I'll keep it nice and warm in my pocket!!!!!  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

The dark buckskin one is the one that is only 1 lb 8 oz. He's a willful little guy. His siblings curl up around him under the heat lamp. He really is a pocket sized goat.

This was my first birth all by myself....Liz was on her way but they wouldn't wait for her. Raina dropped them quicker than I could clean them off.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey...you did it!! Great pic of Raina and babies  

The little guy sure is looking better than he did, I'm so glad he found his spunk!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

They are wonderful-yay for the little fella!


----------

